# best price



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

hello people of dw :thumb:

don't no if this is in the right place 

just wanted some help in the best place to buy a Nikon d40
with SD card,bag,extra lens?????


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

For the SD card(s) try Mymemory.co.uk
As for lenses... new or secondhand? If secondhand (good glass is expensive) try http://www.mpbphotographic.co.uk/index.php?id=26&category_filter=22 good prices.


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5606416/Trail/searchtext>D40.htm

^Cheapest for the camera by a LONG way.
Cards, I'd use mymemory, play, or 7dayshop
Cases from mymemory or 7dayshop. Not too sure about lenses though


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

I've got a couple of Nikon AFS lens' i'm gonna be putting in the for sale section in the next day or two. AFS lens' should AF on the D40:thumb:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Sorry mis-read the OP. Thought you said "for my D40" LOL
Note that you'll need AF-S lenses on the D40 to AF.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

play.com were quite good when I wanted sdhc card with a reader.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

follow up as OP,struck a deal on the phone with my local jessops :thumb:

Nikon d40 with 18/55mm lens,8gb card,lowepro bag,extra 3 year warranty,extra sigma lens 17/200mm 

cant wait to get it tomorrow 

thanks to those that helped


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Your such a gay!!!!

I want an SLR


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Your such a gay!!!!
> 
> I want an SLR


hey am not the one that looks gay in the pic of you in Dave's unit 

nice and queer look you have yourself :thumb:

you want me to talk to the guy and see if there's any discounts for gays??


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok Andys got a nice camera. So now you have to get one, can you two not share. :lol:

Though you two where mates :thumb:

Oups there it goes again the Gay thing maybe the bigmans right.

Sorry Scotty.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

What was the price agreed?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

banditbarron said:


> What was the price agreed?


have a good guess??


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

£400?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

£355


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

got the new camera equipment and cant wait to get some shots with it :thumb:

that's after i figure out how to work the dam thing 

:lol::lol:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Thats a good price that oh god no dont tempt me


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

tell me about it :thumb: but to be honest,its my buying and selling technique it helps me


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> tell me about it :thumb: but to be honest,its my buying and selling technique it helps me


"Geez it or aw the windees are gettin panned"

:driver:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

u mite pan aw ma windees,but at least am not gay and take it up the sphincter :doublesho

the main detailing Gaylord in edinburger :lol::lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

memorybits.co.uk are realy cheap for cards.


----------

